# wat to feed exodons - wat is best?



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

getting some exodons soon and want to pick up some food.

do exodons eat pellets? if so what kind would you recommend?

what other foods are good for these guys...


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

beefheart or bloowdworms


----------



## rockymax (Feb 12, 2007)

I've read that they will eat live worms, small live feeder fish, frozen foods, crickets and sometimes flake foods. I'm pretty sure they'll eat shrimp as well though and maybe even small fish fillets


----------



## altimaser (Jul 10, 2006)

I feed mine Hikari Bio Gold pellets, Freeze dried shrimp and blood worms. They also eat whatever the P's are eating as well ( Fresh Shrimp, White fish Fillets).


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

They're little eating machines, they'll eat most foods eagerly.
As mentioned, they can be fed the same thing as your Ps.


----------

